# new to wichita ks



## ghstark40 (Apr 23, 2014)

If anyone can put me on the right track to finding some morels I'd be happy.I'd even be open to meeting and going with u.I promise to never go to any spots u take me without ur permission.


----------



## fishermansmoot (Apr 23, 2014)

Welcome to kansas if you are not originally from here lol. We got some good mushroom hunting here, been a lil slow this year so far due to lack of moisture. Im not familiar with the wichita area, I live a couple hours north of you on milford lake. Been starting to find a bunch of greys up here. If ya wasnt so far away I would tell ya come on up and hunt!


----------



## spb7293 (Apr 26, 2014)

Welcome to Wichita! My family and I have had some luck finding some in the area the past few days but the season seems to be off to a later start than usual. I'm sure in another week's time, especially with the rain, they'll be popping up left and right. There aren't but one or two small places in Wichita that we've had luck with, so we usually drive to neighboring cities to find them such as in Newton and Augusta. Try any of the big nature parks and you're bound to have some luck.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Elm trees look like witches brooms. No curly branches! tip of the day. Go gettem!


----------



## ercolson (Mar 21, 2013)

hows the hunting around st joe mo?


----------

